# Montgomery gland bleeding?



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Background (may or not be relevant):

Yesterday I did a super-hard (for me) bike ride, 45 miles with three SERIOUS climbs. With the driving to and from, I was away from my 5-mo-old for about 5 hours. She didn't ever ask DH for the milk I had pumped, and was happy when I got home.

Once she nursed, I noticed blood on her lips and nose. I looked around and couldn't find and injury, and decided maybe she had a bloody nose. The next time she nursed, it happened again, and that's when I realized that one of my montgomery glands was bleeding.

It only happens when squeezed or sucked upon, and otherwise looks completely normal. The blood is DARK red, and is coming right out of the hole for the gland. She seems fussy when nursing on that side, crying a lot more than normal. Perhaps just because of the taste, but perhaps because it is upsetting her stomach (I remember when DS dislodged a scab over a plugged duct while nursing, he vomited right after---a bunch of blood).

What is this? Think it'll heal on it's own while I'm nursing? Should I pump that side for a few days for her comfort?


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Bump!

I didn't nurse on that side the rest of the day, and the crying at the breast went away. When I pumped, it didn't bleed, but still bleeds if I squeeze it (which I will stop doing now, because I want it to heal!)

I'm wondering if the pump itself could have caused this or something (when I pumped before the race), or maybe the strenuous workout could have done something weird....

ANYone have any ideas?!?! I'm just hoping it heals up---it doesn't really LOOK like any sort of injury, though, so I'm just not sure if discontinuing nursing on that side will help, or if it's just a bunch of bother for no gain.


----------

